# Clark's Desert Boots and Wallabys... the best knockoffs?



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Anybody have any opinions on who makes the best knockoffs of these classics and how they stack up to the latest real thing? I'm going to get one or the other, very hard to decide right now...


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Why don't you just buy the real thing? Desert Boots go for about $85. Pretty cheap!


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Agreed. I think the last Wallabees I bought were about 100 bucks. Its hard to imagine anyone being able to come close to the quality of the real thing for that price. Clarks are a phenomenal value and some of the sturdiest, most comfortable shoes available IMO. I'll always keep a pair of Wallabees around.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

I have given up on buying Clarks Wallabees and Desert Boots. One pair of Wallabees (shoes, not boots) was fine, but a later pair was of much cheaper suede and stretched so much as to be unwearable. My first pair of Desert Boots were made in England and were excellent. Unfortunately, they are now so worn that they will have to be tossed out soon. Subsequent pairs varied so much in fit that I have given them all away, except for a beeswax pair that fit OK.


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

i like JCrew's McAllister boot if only because the color isn't as light as the Desert Boots.

They also make a darker suede and a leather version, though they are usually more expensive than the Clark's


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks--I assumed that the current quality of the original name producers was sub-standard... there seems to be a division in the ranks on this issue. 

Which is the classic color for the Clark's and the Wallabees?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^ Sand suede!


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Since we are on topic with Clark's desert boots, I have a question.

I wore my desert boots in the rain some time ago. And there are now these rain stain marks. Anyone know how I can get rid of them?


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a Wallabee knock off by "Peppergate". No idea about the quality.

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Hey, for thirty-five bucks what have you got to lose?


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the posts... I'm going for the desert boot in "sand"... Although no one disputes that they're not what they once were, there's no mention of a better-quality knockoff... Ma femme thinks the Wallabees are too "grandpa".


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

By the way, any sizing advice on the desert boots?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^Size down 1/2 a size...they run just a tad large.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Nathan Detroit said:


> Which is the classic color for the Clark's and the Wallabees?


Guess! They're called desert boots for a reason :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Nathan Detroit said:


> Ma femme thinks the Wallabees are too "grandpa".


If you start eating dinner at 5:30 maybe you should start to worry.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Nathan Detroit said:


> ... Ma femme thinks the Wallabees are too "grandpa".


Oddly enough, Wallabees were popular in hip hop culture about 10-15 years ago.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

playdohh22 said:


> Since we are on topic with Clark's desert boots, I have a question.
> 
> I wore my desert boots in the rain some time ago. And there are now these rain stain marks. Anyone know how I can get rid of them?


Leave them be. The first time it happens to a new pair it is disconcerting. But it all blends together in a while, to a gorgeous mottled patina. Forget about rain proofing. These shoes are only great after a year or so, and they are great!


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Can one still find beeswax desert boots?


----------



## eris (Mar 31, 2008)

Sure, bought a pair in NYC 3 weeks ago


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

For anyone interested in a more substantial Clark's Desert Boot, they have introduced a "Premium" version. I saw them recently at a local shop, but did not try them on. Curiously, they were priced $20 less than the original, unlined version ($140 vs. $160). They are available at Zappos:


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

ds23pallas said:


> For anyone interested in a more substantial Clark's Desert Boot, they have introduced a "Premium" version. I saw them recently at a local shop, but did not try them on. Curiously, they were priced $20 less than the original, unlined version ($140 vs. $160). They are available at Zappos:


Does anyone know if these are still available, and if they can be found in the US? Apparently zappos doesn't have them anymore, and I am having trouble with google.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

https://www.aldenshoe.com/cat_ane5_1494.htm ?


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

^Yes, I wish, but the price is a little high for the moment. And, I find that Clarks' quality (while nowhere near Alden's) is sufficient for these particular shoes.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Bata in East and Southern Africa produce a desert boot that they market as part of the true African experience. They look okay, though a bit clunkier than Clarks. I've never tried them as I still have a pair of Clarks knocking around somewhere. I find they are a good casual shoe, but not a great walking shoe for the bush.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm quite interested in the answer to the OPs question, as Clarks Desert Boots only come in medium widths.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Pentheos said:


> I'm quite interested in the answer to the OPs question, as Clarks Desert Boots only come in medium widths.


Pentheos, I have a very wide foot (EE) and I find my feet positively swim in Clarks Desert Boots.

HL


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ I have wide feet also, so I went up a whole size (from 9.5 to 10.5) for my Clarks Desert Boots, which fit very nicely. 

I'll definitely replace them when they wear down; I love them for their comfort, good looks, and versatility.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I'm quite interested in the answer to the OPs question, as Clarks Desert Boots only come in medium widths.


That's why I went with Aldens, I take B width.


----------

